# Two Does Due in April



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Well this year I bred two does and now that I'm about 5 weeks out I figured I could start a thread!








The first is Kauri, an American Apine, due the 9th. 








The second is Laurel, an Oberhasli/Alpine/Boer, due the 14th.








Both does kidded last year with buck/doe twins. This year both does are bred to my French Alpine buck Malachite. (This is a repeat pairing for Laurel).


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

And one of my sweet boy, just the easiest buck ever. <3

Can't wait to see the kids!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh I love Laurel! I'm admittedly biased but how pretty!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Good luck


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you both! Laurel is a total hoot and I'm not gonna lie I do like the red head, I loved her mom.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice. 

Happy Kidding.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

What beautiful goats you have!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you both! I'm getting excited. Another week closer!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Just under 3 weeks til day 150 for Kauri!








And 3 and a half weeks for Laurel!

Laurel is definitely a deeper doe, were Kauri likes to carry them high. Hoping for twins!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Here they are at about the same dates out last year as FFs


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

wow - Kauri really does carry them high!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They look good.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Getting closer! I can't wait for babies!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Day 145 for Kauri tomorrow and 140 for Laurel! Kauri is dropping some. Ligs are touch and go, no udder change. (Both girls are last minute fillers so nothing shocking there...just very annoying!!!)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Day 146 is today for miss Kauri. No changes this morning. Eating, drinking, sleeping, no discharge and I'm off to work for 9 hours.

28 degrees, 30 mile and hour winds, snow throughout the day...so much for better weather kidding in April!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

People with normal goats don't know how lucky they are. Both of these does were hand bred multiple times in a 24hr period. No other days or times were they exposed. I have never owned a doe who bagged up prior to kidding. Everyone gets milk once they start active labor and not a moment before. I always have colostrum on hand and a fear that maybe this time milk won't come in. All does are CAE/CL/Johnes/Brucellosis free and drive me batty!

Day 150 for Kauri.








Day 145 for Laurel.









No discharge and everyone is acting normal.

Anyone want to guess genders and how many? I'm thinking twin bucks for Kauri and twin does for Laurel since that is the opposite of what I want lol.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Interesting how your girls all don't bag up until kidding. I wonder if your weather has something to do with it. Good luck!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

I have been blaming genetics. They all trace back to one doe I bought over 5 years ago....she always did this. All the goats have lived in Central NY and South Central Missouri, it didn't change. Lol.

I was hoping to dilute it out of the gene pool but it seems to hold on tight.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Interesting.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

For comparison here is Kauri last year.
Day before kidding








Two days After kidding (with twins drinking)


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Twin does for Laurel, triplets for Kauri!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

She is holding on to them! But they are kicking up a storm, it is hysterical to watch hoofs and noses poke out her sides!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Our first kids are due in 2 weeks. So I'm living vicariously through you right now.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

I'd be thrilled if she would hurry up! It's supposed to go from being 19 (at 3 am when I did night check last night) and by Friday the high is 68! Hopefully it sweats the babies out of her before then?


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

The girls tonight... Days 146 and 151


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Well Kauri is officially in prelabor. Crooked tail, hunching and arching back when she is standing. She talks at everything and everyone. No ligs and super dropped and didn't want breakfast this morning.

However there are no contractions, no nesting behavior, and most of all no discharge of any sort.

Every hour check revealed nothing last night. Here's to hoping today is better.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I hope she triggers Laurel's labor too!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

The constant vocalizing is new to me. Should I be concerned?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Is it like baby murmuring or distressed vocals? Somewhere in between? 

Some of my does will baby murmur the oddest things the day before kidding.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

My Annika gets WAY more vocal prior to kidding: Talking, calling - and always looking at me like "YOU THERE! HELP!" and then if I go over to see if she's ok she walks away and ignores me. Brat!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Quick update. Kauri had buck/doe twins just after 1pm. Buck was little big but normal presentation the doe had one hind foot out and nothing else, ended up repositioning her and delivered her true breech. 

Pictures tonight!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

I dunno the secret to pretty baby pictures...but here are proof lol!

Buck was just over 11 lbs and Doe (Black belted) was just over 9 lbs. Mom for comparison was 5lbs at birth!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Yikes! Look at the shoulders on that big buckling!

Do you know what your buck's birthweight was? 

Congrats on the healthy twins! Now come one Laurel!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I think your photos are terrific! The babies are adorable!!!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are so cute!! Congrats


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

SalteyLove said:


> Do you know what your buck's birthweight was?


I don't. Last year his 2 kids were the smallest. At 8.3 and 8.6 and the others were all over 10lbs. I thought it was the other buck that threw bigger kids.

Laurel was bred back so I'm curious what she will have


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable, congrats.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Well Laurel is still holding out. It's only day 155... (hits head against a wall). She is happily chewing cud, stares at me all confused like, eats great, active babies. No other breeding date. I think she just doesn't like that I took the last 3 days off to watch her, so she will kid tomorrow when I return to work on her day 156... (pulls hair out). 

Oh well. Such is life with goats.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

:crazy:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:crazy:


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Dinner is served...5:15pm








Nothing to see here mom...








And the cutie pies.









Very small pea sized mucus plug passed at 4:30pm. Occasional stretching. Ligs gone. Milk slowly coming in. Babies have dropped. Fingers crossed!!!

No contractions or actual amber goo of any sort....


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Soon!!!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Any babies????


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Laurel didn't want to dilate, so a super long stressful night. Had a single doe born (went in to double check) and passed placenta.

Little Olive is very sweet! I will get better pictures tomorrow! Started at 4:15pm yesterday Finished up at 5:50am today, then took 30 minute nap, started chores at 6:30 then headed to work for a 12hr shift. Sleep sounds great!!!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh dear! I'm glad the outcome was good but sounds like a terrible birth! Good work. Hope you get some good quality sleep


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Whoa. I am exhausted just reading this. Annika is due in 2 days.

Congrats on such an adorable baby!

Now... I'll pray that your work day is good and then that you get LOTS of good sleep!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad everything worked out. Cutie!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone! She is a cutie and mom is great (now that she is on the ground!). 

Hope Annika has an easy stress free delivery!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good work, they are adorable.


----------

